# Christmas Drinking Game



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 24, 2015)

Rules:

This Christmas.  Whenever somebody says "Happy Holidays", drink and post in here.

Whenever somebody says "See you next year" referencing any moment immediately after January 1st, drink and post in here.

Whenever a kid defiantly says "No!" about anything drink and post in here.

Whenever you see that flash of dissapointment on somebody's face when they open a present, drink and post in here.

Whenever you have a Christmas cookie, drink and post in here.

Whenever you see a last minute Christmas commercial, drink and post in here.

Whenever you hear "Simply having a wonderful Christmas time" drink twice and post in here.

When the kids go to bed after a long crazy day of Christmas, get sloshed and head to the drunk tank.


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm going to have to buy more beer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2015)

Shit. This is going to hurt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> I'm going to have to buy more beer.


This.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm gonna have to do some IOU drinking. Drinking and driving is frowned upon herein the people's Republic of New Jersey


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, yeah, don't violate any laws.  Remember to drink responsibly and always use your wife... err, I mean... a designated driver.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 24, 2015)

Damn, all of ya'll are talking about drinking and here I am eating breakfast at work.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm at work too.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 24, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, all of ya'll are talking about drinking and here I am eating breakfast at work.


i hear ya brah.


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2015)

Just got home.  Let the games begin.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2015)

At this point of the day, if I had been thoroughly following the rules of this game I'd be fucking inebriated right now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Someone had to pick up the slack!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I'm the only person in the office right now. Too bad I don't have a flask on me...


----------



## akwooly (Dec 24, 2015)

Drink!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 24, 2015)

Drink drink.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy holidays EB! Ha now all yo suckers drink. Really, merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 24, 2015)

Let me pour my glass and we'll begin.


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2015)

Got my Christmas Heady Topper.  Thank you Santa.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 24, 2015)

Christmas with teenagers = much drinking!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Holiday mixers!


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2015)

Still wrapping - drink.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh wait, _wrapping...._


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2015)

Pump up the volume


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 25, 2015)

I was going to drink but then got distracted with filling stockings and putting the five bags of presents under the tree that had hitherto been hiding in the garage.


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

I still have to get presents out of the garage.   Just opened a Sierra Nevada Hoptimum.   It's a bad idea but I did it anyway, 10.4%


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

I will be playing the game while my husband's sister and her family are here Christmas day.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

It's weird that I don't have to put presents out or fill stockings.


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas MarryA


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. Merry Christmas. I need to go to bed, but I'm kind of jacked up on meds. Bronchitis -&gt; oral steroid, inhaler, narcotic cough syrup. !!!!


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

Hope you feel better.   Had bronchitis once, not fun.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 25, 2015)

Sapper PE said:


> I was going to drink but then got distracted with filling stockings and putting the five bags of presents under the tree that had hitherto been hiding in the garage.


This. Hey, Happy birthday Sap.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'm getting better, but it's taking a long time.

Happy birthday, Sapper!!!! I'll drink to that!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 25, 2015)

I brpught home bloody marys from the bat at thr ski trsort (kids were night skiing- i was watxjing/drinking) no one aeemed to care, they were very good...its 5 degrees and snowing like a mother fuxker, merry christmas all and happy bday Sap!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

It's 73 degrees outside and I'm running A/C.


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

About 60 here. 

Happy birthday Sap


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

-18 and getti I g colder!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Drink, game on!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh, MYYY!!!! We had the best dinner ever. It has become our standard for Christmas. Beef tenderloin roast and the cab was so good with it. But, the real treat was the same cab with dessert. My daughter makes a very good red velvet cake, so she made it this year and used a cheesecake between layers as a filling, then put a cream cheese frosting on it. now, i'm in the recliner with my grandson.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Drink drink. Thanks sir Paul McCartney


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

Just had a bunch of trillium I've been saving for the holidays.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Trillium? Is that like a flowery drink?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 25, 2015)

The bottle of Devils Cut sure will taste good!


----------



## P-E (Dec 25, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Trillium? Is that like a flowery drink?


Beer.  Excellent pale ale and IPAs   Local Boston Brewery


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Doh, I ate a Dozen Christmas cookies.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> The bottle of Devils Cut sure will taste good!


Like your style Kenny.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

Three shots down for the 12 cookies b


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

No Moar whiskey old Milwaukee for this game


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> > 1 hour ago, akwooly said:
> >
> > Trillium? Is that like a flowery drink?
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. I dig on local brewz


----------



## akwooly (Dec 25, 2015)

I think im winninh


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

7


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2015)

Just checked in here.  Although I did not post, I believe I drank enough to satisfy the requirements of the game.   Happy b-day sap


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 27, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Beer.  Excellent pale ale and IPAs   Local Boston Brewery


LMAO...no.  Nothing about and IPA is good, amiright @Dexman PE PMP?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2015)

I just threw up in my mouth a little at the mention of my name in the same sentence as an IPA.  Bleh


----------

